# Jellyhead choke tubes



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2012)

How do y'all like this choke? I've tried a Rhino and a Kicks but haven't been thoroughly satisfied with my patterns. Someone suggested that I try a Jellyhead so I bought one today.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the Jellyhead .665 for my Remington 1187 with TSS 8's.

I average just over 300 pellets in the 10" circle at 40 yards.  I tried a Rhino .660 and got around 260 but the pattern was not as even.  What are you running the Jellyhead in/what shells?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Benelli M2 and I am determined to find a choke that'll pattern Winchester Extended Range #6s.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 3, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have a Benelli M2 and I am determined to find a choke that'll pattern Winchester Extended Range #6s.




Jody the best choke I've seen with Extended 6's in a Crio barrel is a 660 JH; compared to 6 other chokes in three different brands including Rhino and Kicks. Let me know how it does for you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Jody the best choke I've seen with Extended 6's in a Crio barrel is a 660 JH; compared to 6 other chokes in three different brands including Rhino and Kicks. Let me know how it does for you.



That's what I got Rick, the .660. Thanks!


----------



## MKW (Jan 3, 2012)

*...*

JellyHead is a good choke for a lot of folks in a lot of different combos. I shot MANY different chokes in my 20ga Benelli with the Federal Heavyweight #7s and the JellyHead beats them all...and that shell is not supposed to perform well with ported chokes. Point is...you never know till you try. Good luck! 

Mike


----------



## bowtie (Jan 3, 2012)

i used the jelly head in my benelli last year and loved it....i have a kicks choke that the pattern is bad on...i never will buy a kicks again..


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I tried both the Jelly Head .660 and .665 in my 870 and I wasn't impressed.

The Jelly Head .690 shot pretty good in my 835.


----------



## DMP (Jan 7, 2012)

It has been great with the 835.  Can't beat it for the money.


----------



## WarEagleMatty (Jan 7, 2012)

*Jellyhead .660 in the 870*

Pretty dang good numbers with Hevi-6s 3 in.  Better than the Carlson I bought, and a Tru-Glo Gobblestopper.

With the Jellyhead, if you want to spend the extra dough on Nitro shells, you will get 300 pellets in 10 in at 40 yards with Nitro Number 7s Hevis


----------



## SCPO (Jan 10, 2012)

i use jellyheads in my 11-87 20 ga and 870 12ga.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 10, 2012)

My dad uses the JH in his SBEII and I use it in my Stoeger M3500. We both get patterns that we like. He shoots the x-tended range #6's and I shoot Winchester supremes in #6.


----------

